# Pto to electric dump conversion ?s



## SweetCarolinaLT (Jan 22, 2020)

I am thinking of converting a international S1700 dump truck to a electric dump motor and hydraulic reservoir just like my dump trailer. I know it’s possible, but what do I need to know and look for. I would like to keep the same cylinder if possible. I know it needs electrical power that’s not the issue.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 22, 2020)

Just need a hoist setup. Around $200-300. Depends on the cylinder if it will work or not. Most are small oil capacty.


----------



## Oliver Durand (Jan 22, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Just need a hoist setup. Around $200-300. Depends on the cylinder if it will work or not. Most are small oil capacty.


The electric pump units like on a dump trailer will probably build enough pressure, but you are likely going to be woefully short on gallons per minute of flow, making for a slow hoist. In addition to that, you will probably have to engineer enough reservoir volume to fill the larger piston or pistons. If you have a hoist on the truck already, you can probably plumb the existing hydraulic tank so it will add to the volume in the electro/hydraulic unit. Lots to think about before you buy anything. What’s the matter with the hoist on the truck’s body now?


----------



## Oliver Durand (Jan 22, 2020)

Oliver Durand said:


> The electric pump units like on a dump trailer will probably build enough pressure, but you are likely going to be woefully short on gallons per minute of flow, making for a slow hoist. In addition to that, you will probably have to engineer enough reservoir volume to fill the larger piston or pistons. If you have a hoist on the truck already, you can probably plumb the existing hydraulic tank so it will add to the volume in the electro/hydraulic unit. Lots to think about before you buy anything. What’s the matter with the hoist on the truck’s body now?


Sorry—-I meant to reply to the original poster. My bad.o


----------



## ArtB (Jan 22, 2020)

Get yourself one of the electric pumps from surpluscenter, plumb it in in place of the existing pump. 
Add electrical cables and switch as required.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydraulics/Hydraulic-Power-Units/DC-Power-Units/


----------



## blades (Jan 22, 2020)

electric driven hydro sucks a lot amps 200-300 - will likely need to beef up the alternator to keep up with the draw


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 22, 2020)

SweetCarolinaLT said:


> I am thinking of converting a international S1700 dump truck to a electric dump motor and hydraulic reservoir just like my dump trailer. I know it’s possible, but what do I need to know and look for. I would like to keep the same cylinder if possible. I know it needs electrical power that’s not the issue.



I bet if you scrounged a little bit you could did up a PTO hydraulic unit for less money, be a little harder to install, cause the 12v pumps are pretty much self contained, but I guarantee you will be a lot happier with a PTO unit, faster more power, no drain on the batteries

Northern Tool has hoists, pumps and tanks

as for the PTO Chelsea or maybe Eaton are about the only games in town, dollars to donuts says you have a Clark trans in the S1700 so just about any wrecking yard with trucks in it would likely have a PTO unit kicking around... just need to shim it correctly


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh wait... you wan't to convert from PTO?

The **** for?

but if your determined, hoist will be the same, just need to plumb in the new pump probably just a couple fittings


----------



## Jhenderson (Jan 25, 2020)

Fayette trailer has a custom 2 pump/1 reservoir system from KTI industries. As you might expect, twice as fast, twice the draw, almost twice the price. If you go that route I’d recommend a 3 button hydraulic controller. Power up, power down, and gravity down. The gravity down saves a lot of battery reserve( well over 100 amps) when it’s practical. I’d still go pto if it was me.


----------



## blades (Jan 26, 2020)

Having plowed snow for many years and battery drain on the trucks being 2-300 amps every time you hit the control- batteries were one of my main costs. Even had alternators changed out to charge at idle on up. standard ones do not charge at idle but more like 1100 - 1500 rpms before the output was there.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jan 27, 2020)

I can think of no reason any sane person would want to eliminate a PTO drive to raise bed. I know it can be done, but why. Probably need two heavy duty batteries and a souped up alternator or two to accomplish what you are talking about. Then you will need a souped up charging system to keep batteries charged along with a isolator. Or worst case put an extra power steering pump with plumbing and you are done. I have not measured the pressure of a steering pump, but several people have said that they can get 2,000 PSI. Thanks


----------



## Jhenderson (Jan 27, 2020)

Don’t over do things. Dump beds have been run with 12 volt power packs for decades . It’s usually because a pto isn’t available or doesn’t package as well as a power pack. And stop with the” probably “ stuff. Of all the uses, a dump body allows more time for recharging a battery than any other. I run a 19,500lb dump trailer with a power pack, a single 750 amp battery, and only the lousy factory 14 gage charging wire from my pickup. I’ve never run a battery dead. That being said, I wouldn’t ditch a pto for a power pack.


----------

